# Cycling Club suitable for beginners in Stalybridge?



## damianr (12 Feb 2015)

Hi, are there any clubs near Stalybridge (East Manchester) who would be patient enough to tolerate a fat beginner? Thanks


----------



## mjr (12 Feb 2015)

http://www.saddleworthclarion.co.uk/skyrides.htm perhaps? I don't really know the local clubs. Someone in Greater Manchester Cycling Campaign may have more idea. http://www.manchesterfoe.org.uk/loveyourbike/cycling-events-calendar/ shows quite a lot of cycling going on.


----------



## Hacienda71 (12 Feb 2015)

@dan_bo is a member of Saddleworth Clarion


----------



## dan_bo (12 Feb 2015)

Hacienda71 said:


> @dan_bo is a member of Saddleworth Clarion



Yes I am!

I haven't been able to join in one of their Saturday morning 'Skyrides' but they're popular. Amiable bunch they are too. 

There's also eastlands velo, mossley crt and middleton cycling club. 


What is it you want from your riding? general fitness, racing, social rides? advice?


----------



## nickyboy (12 Feb 2015)

dan_bo said:


> Yes I am!
> 
> I haven't been able to join in one of their Saturday morning 'Skyrides' but they're popular. Amiable bunch they are too.
> 
> ...



Then there's the mighty Glossop Kinder Velo. But they do seem to like to ride up and down hills a lot though


----------



## dan_bo (12 Feb 2015)

nickyboy said:


> Then there's the mighty Glossop Kinder Velo. But they do seem to like to ride up and down hills a lot though


Yep their parcours for a sunday morning is typically lumpy it has to be said.


----------



## screenman (12 Feb 2015)

dan_bo said:


> Yep their parcours for a sunday morning is typically lumpy it has to be said.



Is that every rider in the club, we have 170+ members in our club, at the most we get 25 out on a Sunday run split into smaller groups from 14mph and up. The other 145 do their own thing in their own time and at their own speed. What most are happy to do though is have a ride with a club mate.


----------



## damianr (12 Feb 2015)

Hi, thanks for this gents.

@dan_bo basically I'm just happy to ride my bike at the moment! Eventually I would like to race but I need to lose a few lbs and get fitter first.


----------



## dan_bo (12 Feb 2015)

damianr said:


> Hi, thanks for this gents.
> 
> @dan_bo basically I'm just happy to ride my bike at the moment! Eventually I would like to race but I need to lose a few lbs and get fitter first.


I'm out most weekends, MTB/road mix. Giz a shout if you wanna hook up.


----------



## dan_bo (12 Feb 2015)

screenman said:


> Is that every rider in the club, we have 170+ members in our club, at the most we get 25 out on a Sunday run split into smaller groups from 14mph and up. The other 145 do their own thing in their own time and at their own speed. What most are happy to do though is have a ride with a club mate.


Nice big club! Which is it?


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (12 Feb 2015)

Manchester social cycling. Plenty of rides for all levels from all over Manchester. Most rides involve a cafe stop and vary from 15 miles to 100+
https://www.facebook.com/groups/149148745267305/


----------



## screenman (13 Feb 2015)

dan_bo said:


> Nice big club! Which is it?



Lincoln Wheelers, but most of the clubs I have known over the last 45 years have been much the same. Some people who do not know better think that the Sunday run is all important and everyone in the club does it, just pointing out how wrong that is.


----------



## dan_bo (13 Feb 2015)

screenman said:


> Lincoln Wheelers, but most of the clubs I have known over the last 45 years have been much the same. Some people who do not know better think that the Sunday run is all important and everyone in the club does it, just pointing out how wrong that is.


This is v. True. I get out with the club every preston guild.


----------



## screenman (13 Feb 2015)

dan_bo said:


> This is v. True. I get out with the club every preston guild.



I had to google that one.


----------



## hondated (13 Feb 2015)

damianr said:


> Hi, are there any clubs near Stalybridge (East Manchester) who would be patient enough to tolerate a fat beginner? Thanks


If you can try and locate the nearest CTC section near you as they have groups that cater for us big un's and those who are whippet thin racers.


----------



## MattEllis (23 Feb 2015)

damianr said:


> Hi, are there any clubs near Stalybridge (East Manchester) who would be patient enough to tolerate a fat beginner? Thanks




Let me know if u have any luck , I'm in the same boat & live in Oldham


----------



## Rob3rt (24 Feb 2015)

screenman said:


> Is that every rider in the club, we have 170+ members in our club, at the most we get 25 out on a Sunday run split into smaller groups from 14mph and up. The other 145 do their own thing in their own time and at their own speed. What most are happy to do though is have a ride with a club mate.



Being they are based in Glossop, I expect they find it hard to avoid hills


----------

